# From mid handicap to scratch.



## darriusdax (Jul 8, 2019)

I was an awful junior, 14 handicapper when i worked at Gleneagles hotel, and now at the age of 47 have far more time on my hands and am getting back in to golf - just got a new 14 handicap at my local course.. I have great facilities, plan to get fitted clubs ( never had a good set before ), I have no problem with distance but i am not accurate... I have given myself the aim of getting to scratch within two years, I would love to know from scratch golfers which areas to spend most time on to lower my scores.  I know it seems a crazy target, but i am a determined bugger and have already seen massive improvements by working on chipping technique, i have started work with a personal trainer on the fitness side of things.


----------



## fundy (Jul 8, 2019)

youre about attempt number 864 that weve seen, hope you fare better than the first 863 

good luck


----------



## TheDiablo (Jul 8, 2019)




----------



## Imurg (Jul 8, 2019)

Welcome
Not many scratch on here I'm afraid...
You've set yourself a difficult target. Getting to 5 or 6 will be hard enough, scratch is another level and then some.
Good luck with it but try to not let it take over your life.
Really and truly you have to work on all parts of your game
If one of them isn't working then it won't happen.
If you're already off 14 then I'm going to assume you're not a terrible putter but with room for a bit of improvement.
However, if you're not accurate I'd work on keeping the ball in play off they're and hitting greens in regulation.
Good luck.


----------



## chrisd (Jul 8, 2019)

Please please dont do a blog vlog or story of the attempt, however I wish you good luck


----------



## darriusdax (Jul 8, 2019)

chrisd said:



			Please please dont do a blog vlog or story of the attempt, however I wish you good luck
		
Click to expand...

Thats exactly what i planned, got 5 videos on drive already to be cut together with the other 365 videos over the next 2 years ha ha ha ha ha ha.....  I can start a mini blog with you,,, tonight i drove the second and holed the 20 footer for eagle, then got an 8 on the par four 9th ..... my issues in a nutshell... inconsistent.     Im glad you like blogs......


----------



## darriusdax (Jul 8, 2019)

Imurg said:



			Welcome
Not many scratch on here I'm afraid...
You've set yourself a difficult target. Getting to 5 or 6 will be hard enough, scratch is another level and then some.
Good luck with it but try to not let it take over your life.
Really and truly you have to work on all parts of your game
If one of them isn't working then it won't happen.
If you're already off 14 then I'm going to assume you're not a terrible putter but with room for a bit of improvement.
However, if you're not accurate I'd work on keeping the ball in play off they're and hitting greens in regulation.
Good luck.
		
Click to expand...

thanks for the welcome and the wisdom.. i think you are right.. if i am off 6 in 2 years time i guess i would still be delighted.. cheers.


----------



## User20204 (Jul 8, 2019)

Good luck I wish the best, however, and I'll try and be polite, don't get your hopes up. there will be a new handicapping system in place by then but even so, as a cat 1 player myself, it is incredibly hard to get down low. Just think how many times you will need to be below the css alone to get a shot off your handicap when your a cat 1 player, that's why I have such admiration for guys that play off of 1 or below.


----------



## bobmac (Jul 9, 2019)

To be a scratch golfer ALL parts of your game need to be good.
Do you enjoy practicing ?


----------



## jusme (Jul 9, 2019)

As difficult as it is, some say near impossible, someone has to do it. If you are that determined, with the right attitude and approach, have enough money, time and patience then why not - someone has to


----------



## darriusdax (Jul 9, 2019)

bobmac said:



			To be a scratch golfer ALL parts of your game need to be good.
Do you enjoy practicing ?
		
Click to expand...

I have surprised myself, i used to be one of those guys on the range pretending to enjoy 7 irons but really hitting 70pc  driver till my arm falls off.... but now with reasonable facilities at my new club i enjoy spending an hour hitting chips around the practice green... have now noticed that when faced with the same shots on the course i am filled with confidence and am getting down in 2 more often than not...... my main problem is that i cant hit my irons... but i have discovered that i was sold xp95 shafts... the lightest and flexiest... i am 6ft1 and swing fast... totally wrong, so i am saving a grand to get fitted at Scott Gourlay... europe renowned fitters.  thanks for your support


----------



## duncan mackie (Jul 9, 2019)

From a simple numbers perspective I would expect you to get to around 3 within your first 12 months if you are going to stand a chance of ever making scr

14 to 6 simply requires consistency and has no great reflection on being great at any aspect.

6 to 3 is going to require another level on, and around, the greens

3 to 2 is as great a step change as the above - so you get the picture in relation to the end goal.

Good luck.


----------



## bobmac (Jul 9, 2019)

darriusdax said:



			I have surprised myself, i used to be one of those guys on the range pretending to enjoy 7 irons but really hitting 70pc  driver till my arm falls off.... but now with reasonable facilities at my new club *i enjoy spending an hour hitting chips around the practice green*... have now noticed that when faced with the same shots on the course i am filled with confidence and am getting down in 2 more often than not...... my main problem is that i cant hit my irons... but i have discovered that i was sold xp95 shafts... the lightest and flexiest... i am 6ft1 and swing fast... totally wrong, so i am saving a grand to get fitted at Scott Gourlay... europe renowned fitters.  thanks for your support
		
Click to expand...


That's good news.
I was similar to you in that my iron play was inconsistent but my scrambling was pretty good so kept me off 2.

As I said previously, to be a scratch golfer ALL parts of your game need to be good and that takes practice.
If you enjoy practicing then that will help.

One thing to consider......
As you get down to 5 and below (cat I), you will start to attract the attention of the club's team captains and maybe even county scouts.
It's very nice to represent your club and your county but don't say yes to every invite or you can get distracted from your ultimate goal.
However, you may find getting down to cat I will be enough and just enjoy being a good golfer.


----------



## darriusdax (Jul 9, 2019)

duncan mackie said:



			From a simple numbers perspective I would expect you to get to around 3 within your first 12 months if you are going to stand a chance of ever making scr

14 to 6 simply requires consistency and has no great reflection on being great at any aspect.

6 to 3 is going to require another level on, and around, the greens

3 to 2 is as great a step change as the above - so you get the picture in relation to the end goal.

Good luck.
		
Click to expand...

thats an eye opener indeed.. but i do remember how tough it was once i got below 18.. suddenly you dont have a shot every hole.. so i can only imagine how tough mentally it will be say for example you bogey the first hole.. a bad kick or a cold putt ( my course 1st is a 250yrd par 3 ) suddenly you are already one over and trying to get it back.....  I think the mental side of the game is going to be the real challenge...  Last night i was playing well... level after 6 and fluffed the easy par 3 7th... mentally lost it and went double quad to be plus 7 after 9.... that has to stop.. the fact that i was tired is no excuse... Played 36 holes over weekend and 9 monday night... someone did warn me that playing on the course too much is bad... time in gym and at the range doing specific disciplines can be even more effective.  thanks for your time and thoughts.


----------



## User20204 (Jul 9, 2019)

You need to be shooting 3/4 birdies a round every round, that's what I see when I look at the low guys round our track, if you can't manage that, be happy to get as low as you can but reading your posts, that's a bit away yet.


----------



## darriusdax (Jul 9, 2019)

HappyHacker1 said:



			You need to be shooting 3/4 birdies a round every round, that's what I see when I look at the low guys round our track, if you can't manage that, be happy to get as low as you can but reading your posts, that's a bit away yet.
		
Click to expand...

Eagle and a bird in yesterdays 9holes... but a double and quad bogey also.... arghhh


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jul 9, 2019)

I am aiming for a far lesser goal and it is still proving a hard challenge. I only want to get to single figures. As a result I wish you the best of luck. It seems to be a popular quest to get to scratch and while many have tried I can't think of too many that have made it so don't let it take all of the fun from the game and be a millstone around your neck. Go out, work hard, practice diligently and play well and see where it takes you


----------



## jusme (Jul 9, 2019)

Set ur aims high few will achieve....thats not to say you cant


----------



## Dannyc (Jul 9, 2019)

Once u get to 5 then the hard work starts good luck ðŸ‘


----------



## darriusdax (Jul 9, 2019)

HomerJSimpson said:



			I am aiming for a far lesser goal and it is still proving a hard challenge. I only want to get to single figures. As a result I wish you the best of luck. It seems to be a popular quest to get to scratch and while many have tried I can't think of too many that have made it so don't let it take all of the fun from the game and be a millstone around your neck. Go out, work hard, practice diligently and play well and see where it takes you
		
Click to expand...

Cheers homer... keep me updated on your progress... i will occassionaly uodate the forum and share any nuggets i gleen... the physical training part is what daunts me but i think it will be the foundation.


----------



## patricks148 (Jul 9, 2019)

Dannyc said:



			Once u get to 5 then the hard work starts good luck ðŸ‘
		
Click to expand...

so true


----------



## Lump (Jul 9, 2019)

HappyHacker1 said:



			You need to be shooting 3/4 birdies a round every round, that's what I see when I look at the low guys round our track, if you can't manage that, be happy to get as low as you can but reading your posts, that's a bit away yet.
		
Click to expand...

Whilst it doesnâ€™t hurt to make birdies. You donâ€™t have to make birdies unless your dropping shots. 18 parâ€™s donâ€™t hurt your handicap, they are just frustrating.


----------



## User20204 (Jul 9, 2019)

Lump said:



			Whilst it doesnâ€™t hurt to make birdies. You donâ€™t have to make birdies unless your dropping shots. 18 parâ€™s donâ€™t hurt your handicap, they are just frustrating.
		
Click to expand...

Absolutely, however, there aren't many who can go shoot 18 pars in a round. I regularly check the low guys at our place on HDID with their individual hole scores, they pretty much all make at least three a round.....every round. I can make 2/3/4 sometimes 5 a round but for me, it's offsetting the bogies. 



darriusdax said:



			Eagle and a bird in yesterdays 9holes... but a double and quad bogey also.... arghhh
		
Click to expand...


Yep and that's why you need to be doing that in every round, the really good guys come back from doubles, no so sure many scratch players come back from quads mind.


----------



## duncan mackie (Jul 9, 2019)

darriusdax said:



			thats an eye opener indeed.. but i do remember how tough it was once i got below 18.. suddenly you dont have a shot every hole.. so i can only imagine how tough mentally it will be say for example you bogey the first hole.. a bad kick or a cold putt ( my course 1st is a 250yrd par 3 ) suddenly you are already one over and trying to get it back.....  I think the mental side of the game is going to be the real challenge...  Last night i was playing well... level after 6 and fluffed the easy par 3 7th... mentally lost it and went double quad to be plus 7 after 9.... that has to stop.. the fact that i was tired is no excuse... Played 36 holes over weekend and 9 monday night... someone did warn me that playing on the course too much is bad... time in gym and at the range doing specific disciplines can be even more effective.  thanks for your time and thoughts.
		
Click to expand...

Yes, the mental side of things is obviously going to be a huge challenge. 

Accepting a 4 on your 1st shouldn't be any issue at all for a scr, or better, golfer - they will mentally be targeting 3 or more other holes for birdies at that point anyway.


----------



## darriusdax (Jul 9, 2019)

big golf lesson tonight... i asked american golf for some heavier stiff clubs because i cant hit my ap95 flexible shafts..., i got 716 ap2  4 iron... mine is an ap2 714 with light regular flex shaft....     I tried a few other clubs first then grabbed the new stiff 716... started drilling balls straight.... aha i thought... it was the shaft all along...   stupid bugger... it was my original 714 that i had picked up....    moral of the story is dont blame the gear i guess....


----------



## User20204 (Jul 9, 2019)

As an example of the likes of me and them, today in a seniors match I was 3 under thru 4 on the back 9, got blocked out with my drive on the next, lost the hole to par, par 5 at that, next hole I drove OB, that is just not the consistency of a low player, these guys just don't do that.


----------



## robinthehood (Jul 10, 2019)

Are there even any scratch golfers on this forum?


----------



## Lilyhawk (Jul 10, 2019)

robinthehood said:



			Are there even any scratch golfers on this forum?
		
Click to expand...

I take a post-modern approach to it. I identify myself as a scratch golfer, and don't you dare to say anything else!


----------



## patricks148 (Jul 10, 2019)

Lilyhawk said:



			I take a post-modern approach to it. I identify myself as a scratch golfer, and don't you dare to say anything else!
		
Click to expand...


Lol Self identification


----------



## fundy (Jul 10, 2019)

darriusdax said:



			big golf lesson tonight... i asked american golf for some heavier stiff clubs because i cant hit my ap95 flexible shafts..., i got 716 ap2  4 iron... mine is an ap2 714 with light regular flex shaft....     I tried a few other clubs first then grabbed the new stiff 716... started drilling balls straight.... aha i thought... it was the shaft all along...   stupid bugger... it was my original 714 that i had picked up....    moral of the story is dont blame the gear i guess....
		
Click to expand...

or go and have a proper fitting with a proper club fitter/builder then you will have no doubt you have the best tools for the job


----------



## Foxholer (Jul 10, 2019)

darriusdax said:



			...i am saving a grand to get fitted at *Scott Gourlay*... europe renowned fitters.  thanks for your support
		
Click to expand...

Excellent choice! 

Getting fitted properly is expensive, but, in your case, likely to be hugely beneficial - essential even, given the apparent misfit of your current set.

Good Luck. There's many that have tried, but  know of none that have succeeded. Low single figures is certainable though.


----------



## Lilyhawk (Jul 10, 2019)

patricks148 said:



			Lol Self identification

Click to expand...

I consider your smiley a micro aggression and deeply scratchphobic.


----------



## darriusdax (Jul 10, 2019)

Lilyhawk said:



			I take a post-modern approach to it. I identify myself as a scratch golfer, and don't you dare to say anything else!
		
Click to expand...

i scratch my head a lot.... does that count.....


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 10, 2019)

robinthehood said:



			Are there even any scratch golfers on this forum?
		
Click to expand...

Yep there are - and prob one will hit scratch soon


----------



## robinthehood (Jul 10, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Yep there are - and prob one will hit scratch soon
		
Click to expand...

Who?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 10, 2019)

robinthehood said:



			Who?
		
Click to expand...

Merv79 is one , parsaregood

Mendie will be there soon is at one , Always a Bridesmaid at 1 , Swinger might still be close


----------



## darriusdax (Jul 10, 2019)

overswing.... how the hell do i stop this..          didnt have mobile phones and youtube when i played at gleneagles 15 yrs ago.... bloody useful


----------



## darriusdax (Jul 11, 2019)

Got my first official handicap today from Merchants golf course edinburgh... 14.. good starting point... somebody said if my project is serious then i have to be off 3 by the end of this year.... cant see it happening ... maybe 8 or 9... would still be a great achievement.


----------



## garyinderry (Jul 12, 2019)

Shooting a level par score in a comp within two years would be a much more achievable yet still commendable objective. 

The actual process of getting to scratch will take alot of rounds.  It's highly unlikely you would be able to get that many in even if you started hammering in scores right now.


----------



## darriusdax (Jul 12, 2019)

garyinderry said:



			Shooting a level par score in a comp within two years would be a much more achievable yet still commendable objective.

The actual process of getting to scratch will take alot of rounds.  It's highly unlikely you would be able to get that many in even if you started hammering in scores right now.
		
Click to expand...

You are right. That has become clear to me. A level par round would be an amazing achievement in and of itself.  I already know that whoever said that after 3 yrs playing golf you are at your peak..... spoke bullshit.


----------



## patricks148 (Jul 12, 2019)

darriusdax said:



			Got my first official handicap today from Merchants golf course edinburgh... 14.. good starting point... somebody said if my project is serious then i have to be off 3 by the end of this year.... cant see it happening ... maybe 8 or 9... would still be a great achievement.
		
Click to expand...

getting from 14 to 3 will be the easy bit from 3 down is where you will struggle. Took be 5 years to get from 12 to 5 after only taking 3 months from 24 to 12.


----------



## patricks148 (Jul 12, 2019)

darriusdax said:



			You are right. That has become clear to me. A level par round would be an amazing achievement in and of itself.  I already know that whoever said that after 3 yrs playing golf you are at your peak..... spoke bullshit.
		
Click to expand...

shooting a level par round doen't make you a scratch golfer, done it a few times and i'm miles off


----------



## duncan mackie (Jul 12, 2019)

darriusdax said:



			.  I already know that whoever said that after 3 yrs playing golf you are at your peak..... spoke bullshit.
		
Click to expand...

Who said that?


----------



## darriusdax (Jul 12, 2019)

duncan mackie said:



			Who said that?
		
Click to expand...

it was someone from the usga.. united states golf association... utter crap... it was quoted in a youtube video.w


----------



## duncan mackie (Jul 13, 2019)

darriusdax said:



			it was someone from the usga.. united states golf association... utter crap... it was quoted in a youtube video.w
		
Click to expand...

Ah; there's a strong argument that if you are going to search the web you will find just about everything said by someone at some point now.


----------



## darriusdax (Jul 13, 2019)

spent 6 hours playing and practicing on thursday... worked 12 hours yesterday but managed a 30 min stretching workout... wake up saturday sick as a dog and cant play in the tournament.... why do our bodies betray us like this... ok maybe im expecting too much from myself in these early stages... but i can smell single figures handicap...  maybe a more balanced approach next week.


----------



## User20204 (Jul 14, 2019)

You'll probably sicken yourself if you go up to much, also at the age of 47 you're now approaching the age where you won't be able to do things as much physically as you used to to body management plays a part, believe me, I still haven't learnt this and play as much as I can but absolutely positive that it has a detrimental effect on my scores.


----------



## MendieGK (Jul 14, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Merv79 is one , parsaregood

Mendie will be there soon is at one , Always a Bridesmaid at 1 , Swinger might still be close
		
Click to expand...

Iâ€™ll be off 2 soon mate ðŸ˜‚


----------



## MendieGK (Jul 14, 2019)

darriusdax said:



			Got my first official handicap today from Merchants golf course edinburgh... 14.. good starting point... somebody said if my project is serious then i have to be off 3 by the end of this year.... cant see it happening ... maybe 8 or 9... would still be a great achievement.
		
Click to expand...

An 11 shot drop in 5 months. I would argue is impossible. Iâ€™m not sure you could have enough rounds for it to happen, even with Exceptional handicap reductions


----------



## duncan mackie (Jul 14, 2019)

MendieGK said:



			An 11 shot drop in 5 months. I would argue is impossible. Iâ€™m not sure you could have enough rounds for it to happen, even with Exceptional handicap reductions
		
Click to expand...

The ESRs won't make much difference.  A golfer playing exactly to 3 would take 21 comps to get to a playing handicap of 3 - the vast majority of which is getting from 5.2 to 3.4! Add in ESRs and at best you reduce it to 19 comps.
Obviously most handicap committees will have intervened long before that though ðŸ¤”
Better to wait for the WHS...just 8 will do it ðŸ¤—


----------



## darriusdax (Jul 14, 2019)

HappyHacker1 said:



			You'll probably sicken yourself if you go up to much, also at the age of 47 you're now approaching the age where you won't be able to do things as much physically as you used to to body management plays a part, believe me, I still haven't learnt this and play as much as I can but absolutely positive that it has a detrimental effect on my scores.
		
Click to expand...

agreed..  i reckon if i spend half of my practice time doing physical training like yoga and cardio it will lower my scores more than playing golf..


----------



## MendieGK (Jul 15, 2019)

darriusdax said:



			agreed..  i reckon if i spend half of my practice time doing physical training like yoga and cardio it will lower my scores more than playing golf..
		
Click to expand...

No chance


----------



## darriusdax (Jul 15, 2019)

MendieGK said:



			No chance
		
Click to expand...

More than playing golf 100 pc..  50 pc golf 50 pc fitness..   i think thats reasonable


----------



## darriusdax (Jul 15, 2019)

The other side of being unfit on a hilly course is catching your breath before a shot without pissing off your partners


----------



## darriusdax (Jul 15, 2019)

MendieGK said:



			No chance
		
Click to expand...

Actually mendie.... the picture of my back swing... do you think i have more chance changing my musculature and flexibility to correct that by playing golf or working in the gym...


----------



## MendieGK (Jul 15, 2019)

darriusdax said:



			Actually mendie.... the picture of my back swing... do you think i have more chance changing my musculature and flexibility to correct that by playing golf or working in the gym...
		
Click to expand...

I think lifting weight in a gym will help 100%, cardio, no not really. 

But Iâ€™d say timewise 80/20 towards golf would benefit you a lot more than 50/50. 

A good coach will work around your physical issues anyway...


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Jul 15, 2019)

Fitness helps in golf but it is certainly not essential. Just think Happybarnrat, Tim Herron, John Daly etc. 
You will get much more benefit using your time to work on your game.


----------



## darriusdax (Jul 19, 2019)

drive4show said:



			Fitness helps in golf but it is certainly not essential. Just think Happybarnrat, Tim Herron, John Daly etc.
You will get much more benefit using your time to work on your game.
		
Click to expand...

im mainly talking about stretching... some guys are naturally flexible.. dont matter if they are 17 stone... but guys like me need to stretch out. You can fire 1000 range balls with a bent lead arm and you will never improve or you could do a combo of stretching excercises and range work to build a straight lead arm swing.....


----------



## darriusdax (Jul 19, 2019)

+ 11 yesterday, my lowest ever round of golf and i didnt hit a single straight mid iron...  i have been practicing try to hit chips and pitches in to a builders bucket... this paid off big time with my approaches and scrambling... amazingly i only sank one decent putt but didnt 3 putt at all. Gives me hope that if i can sort the irons and putting out... could drop another 3-5 shots quite quickly. 4 weeks of no booze, gentle fitness, lots of golf, and a few 2 hr sessions at the practice area.


----------



## User20204 (Jul 19, 2019)

darriusdax said:



			+ 11 yesterday, my lowest ever round of golf .
		
Click to expand...

I admire your desire however, if that's the lowest you've shot scratch may be a long way away.


----------



## Siolag (Jul 19, 2019)

darriusdax said:



			im mainly talking about stretching... some guys are naturally flexible.. dont matter if they are 17 stone... but guys like me need to stretch out. You can fire 1000 range balls with a bent lead arm and you will never improve or you could do a combo of stretching excercises and range work to build a straight lead arm swing.....
		
Click to expand...

I very much lack flexibility, and I know I need to work on it. I will be doing so, but in addition to golfing more. My Pro advised a 20 minute yoga workout called Yoga with Erica. I used to go to Yoga once a week, but I definitely think its a case of little and often, so will be trying to do it 2-3 days a week at first and build up.


----------



## Italian outcast (Jul 19, 2019)

Siolag said:



			I very much lack flexibility, and I know I need to work on it. I will be doing so, but in addition to golfing more. My Pro advised a 20 minute yoga workout called Yoga with Erica. I used to go to Yoga once a week, but I definitely think its a case of little and often, so will be trying to do it 2-3 days a week at first and build up.
		
Click to expand...

Pictures of aforesaid Erica would help us to more fully advise on the benefits of your regime


----------



## Siolag (Jul 19, 2019)

Italian outcast said:



			Pictures of aforesaid Erica would help us to more fully advise on the benefits of your regime
		
Click to expand...

Thankfully my fiance was also present at the lesson and is in full support of the sessions, or I might have been accused of picking the particular tutor for reasons other than her ability to help me bend .


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Jul 19, 2019)

darriusdax said:



			im mainly talking about stretching... some guys are naturally flexible.. dont matter if they are 17 stone... but guys like me need to stretch out. You can fire 1000 range balls with a bent lead arm and you will never improve or you could do a combo of stretching excercises and range work to build a straight lead arm swing.....
		
Click to expand...

Why do you think you need a straight lead arm? What you need is consistency through the impact area. Doesn't matter too much what the path is as long as it's consistent. When you get that you can them work out where to hit the ball to allow for your shot shape.


----------



## darriusdax (Jul 19, 2019)

HappyHacker1 said:



			I admire your desire however, if that's the lowest you've shot scratch may be a long way away.
		
Click to expand...

agreed but the starting point was 3 rounds to qualify for a handicap... +15+16 and +24.... giving me a handicap of 14 because they dont want me winning all the comps this summer lol..... so after 3 weeks hard work to knock out a plus 11 gives me hope that im on the right track.... i havent started coaching yet, and my clubs are shit,,, so to be doing this so soon is great to me.


----------



## darriusdax (Jul 19, 2019)

Siolag said:



			I very much lack flexibility, and I know I need to work on it. I will be doing so, but in addition to golfing more. My Pro advised a 20 minute yoga workout called Yoga with Erica. I used to go to Yoga once a week, but I definitely think its a case of little and often, so will be trying to do it 2-3 days a week at first and build up.
		
Click to expand...

I used to practice yoga religiously... at that time i was away from golf... didnt play at all, became a builder and am as flexible as a wooden post now.... it takes incredible discipline to do an hour or 90mins workout even though you know it will make you feel brilliant... classes are best because you are kind of forced in to it...


----------



## 13Aces (Jul 21, 2019)

A good book for you to read --- Dream On: One Hacker's Challenge to Break Par in a Year.    Author John Richardson 
Good luck in your quest.


----------



## darriusdax (Jul 21, 2019)

13Aces said:



			A good book for you to read --- Dream On: One Hacker's Challenge to Break Par in a Year.    Author John Richardson
Good luck in your quest.
		
Click to expand...

thankyou sir, yes my quest is definitely not scratch in a year... i understand this is not possible... maybe in three with real dedication... i will order it on amazon, my first instinct was that you were referring me to something negative... but it looks awesome .. thanks.


----------



## darriusdax (Jul 27, 2019)

Update... played in a comp. played well but scored terribly. +16.  Short game was all over the place. Shots lost. Putting 2 Irons 2 Driver 2 Chip/Pitch 10

I have been working really hard on my irons getting a radical change in results, but watched a training video on pitching/chipping which has messed up my short game.... the dangers of self teaching from you-tube. You tube has helped me massively improve my iron play, so i will use it to correct my wedge play also - i do have a lesson coming up but the pro could only manage 10th august... booked up 3 weeks in advance so he must be good !!!!!!


----------



## IM01 (Jul 27, 2019)

Long game - find a consistent shot/know your miss
you can recover from the odd bogey but higher numbers hurt.

Short game - needs to be sharp especially round the greens, up and downs are a must most of the time.

How you achieve this is personal preference, playing or practicing but either way you have to be able to score when you have a card in hand.

Good luck


----------



## fundy (Jul 27, 2019)

darriusdax said:



			You are right. That has become clear to me. A level par round would be an amazing achievement in and of itself.  I already know that whoever said that after 3 yrs playing golf you are at your peak..... spoke bullshit.
		
Click to expand...

Its actually true for me sadly! Was as good as Im going to get at 16 having started at 13. Had another 30 years ish on and off since and a lot of the last 10 been spent bemoaning if only I could play like 16 year old me did


----------



## fundy (Jul 27, 2019)

darriusdax said:



			I used to practice yoga religiously... at that time i was away from golf... didnt play at all, became a builder and am as flexible as a wooden post now.... it takes incredible discipline to do an hour or 90mins workout even though you know it will make you feel brilliant... classes are best because you are kind of forced in to it...
		
Click to expand...


you might find some basic pilates better for golf flexibility than yoga, allows you to focus a bit more on areas that will help core strength and shoulder turn


----------



## darriusdax (Jul 28, 2019)

fundy said:



			you might find some basic pilates better for golf flexibility than yoga, allows you to focus a bit more on areas that will help core strength and shoulder turn
		
Click to expand...

Cheers... havent had motivation for full on yoga but have been stretching ... makes a difference


----------



## darriusdax (Aug 10, 2019)

Update, disastrous august medal... plus 24 blow up.  Next day I went out to get it out of my head.. had a few bad holes on the front nine then did the back nine in one over... repeated this the next day...  so now i just have to conquer the front nine lol...  In truth the back nine at my course is easier, but encouragingly my good scoring was from scrambling and good putting which can easily be applied to the front nine....  2hr game assessment today with Pete Arnott up at Swanston academy....  the key will be to listen hard and practice what he tells me.


----------



## 13Aces (Aug 10, 2019)

Keep going mate - it will all fall into place. I have always found that playing golf absolutely alone is a great way to see what you can really do when free from the distraction of others, rushing, marking a card (the hardest thing).
A great bit of advice I was given once was to "always hit the shot you are going to enjoy" - in other words forget the wonder/greedy shot.
 and also if you are going to drop a shot then "drop one not two"!!


----------



## Backache (Aug 10, 2019)

darriusdax said:



			Update, disastrous august medal... plus 24 blow up.  Next day I went out to get it out of my head.. had a few bad holes on the front nine then did the back nine in one over... repeated this the next day...  so now i just have to conquer the front nine lol...  In truth the back nine at my course is easier, but encouragingly my good scoring was from scrambling and good putting which can easily be applied to the front nine....  2hr game assessment today with Pete Arnott up at Swanston academy....  the key will be to listen hard and practice what he tells me.
		
Click to expand...

Does Merchants still start with three tough par threes , long time since I played it but a mate used to be amember there.
Good luck with your quest.


----------



## darriusdax (Aug 10, 2019)

Yes!!  250 yards 1st... 260 yard second over a deep valley... although this is now a par 4... 180 yard tight 3rd... then 2 tough par 4 and an easy par 4


----------

